# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundaciones en Andalucía en el NO-DO

## FEDE

En este enlace a partir del minuto 7' http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-1052/1472817/

Y en este otro a partir del minuto 6' 41'' http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-1052/1472514/

Saludos.

----------

